# nirvana seeds a bust?



## drfting07 (Oct 23, 2011)

Just wondering how nirvana's genetics are. Ive heard mixed reviews. Plan on ordering from attitude.


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 23, 2011)

For me. Fantastic all around. I really wish the NL, WW, and AK47 pics were still on here. They got lost in the crash last year. For those that remember them, they were some fire for only $28. I was just playin around seeing what I could find for only $28. Irish said that WW I selected was one of the best he's ever seen. The NL was insanely frosty. And the AK47 was a cash croppers wet dream.


----------



## Locked (Oct 23, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> For me. Fantastic all around. I really wish the NL, WW, and AK47 pics were still on here. They got lost in the crash last year. For those that remember them, they were some fire for only $28. I was just playin around seeing what I could find for only $28. Irish said that WW I selected was one of the best he's ever seen. The NL was insanely frosty. And the AK47 was a cash croppers wet dream.



I remember them bro...I also hve heard many horror stories about Nirvana since then. Kinda scared me off. I grew their White Castle and loved it.


----------



## akhockey (Oct 23, 2011)

I second what NC said. I had 3 phenos of WW that were dank as hell. 2 a little more so than the third. I ran some NL and had a good pheno there too. Ive got another Nirvana WW about 3 weeks in 12/12 now thats looking to be like one of the 2 phenos that I liked the most. Id recommend them.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 23, 2011)

I got some AI seeds from them that I was completely underwhelmed with.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 23, 2011)

I've had good luck for years with their Papaya, but I have only ordered directly from nirvanashop.com a couple times.  I always order from *Gypsy* Nirvana (I wish both shops weren't using a virtually identical name) at seedboutique.com nowadays because they are actually less pricey than nirvanashop.com.  

I shall order Nirvana Papaya from AS just to support the site sponsor, and compare the shipping from AS with that of Seedboutique, who always ships within a week of ordering online.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 23, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> i get mixed reviews about them, i try and stay away from them because of that, but some stuff looks pretty good. i keep to the simple rule you get what you pay for, so at the price really they are not bad at all. blue mystic looks interesting.


It is their version of Blueberry.  I used to grow it, but the stone wasn't as strong as Papaya.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 24, 2011)

I was looking at NL, AK and Papaya


----------



## KBM (Oct 24, 2011)

Ive grown a few from Nirvana, ordered direct from their site and had good shipping. I was pleased with the bubblegum, and NL, but wasnt happy at all with the AI, or ICE


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah, I forgot that I had tried their Ice also....I, wasn't impressed with that either.


----------



## Locked (Oct 24, 2011)

Sounds like Nirvana is hit or miss at this point....still hve great prices.


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 29, 2011)

Ive grown a bunch of their strains and loved them all but there was a female here and there that was just straight up a bad pheno.  Ive heard that they are mostly   F1's so many diff phenos.  Ive grown the AK48, Papaya, Northern Lights, PPP, Blue Mystic, Afghani, White Widow, White Rhino, and theres a few more that I cant remember.  I thought they were all well worth the money.  

Now I have heard many complaints about the autos and the fems so I will never touch those.  Ive always grown the standard seeds and it was a few years ago.  Ive moved on to different breeders but I think Nirvana is great for someone new to the game or on a small budget.


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 29, 2011)

On my second favorite MJ site there is a whole thread dedicated to Nirvana in the bud pics section.  There is a ton of nasty dank pics with a lot of satisfied customers.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 30, 2011)

*i have there AI and papaya...
very very very happy with there AI... and yet to fully grow there papaya..
but your in luck i do have one going right now....
there shipping was quick and descreat..
LH*


----------



## soil (Nov 1, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Yeah, I forgot that I had tried their Ice also....I, wasn't impressed with that either.






			
				KBM said:
			
		

> but wasnt happy at all with the AI, or ICE




I'll third that one. i did not like the ice at all. 






soil


----------



## pcduck (Nov 1, 2011)

I grew some AI and some freebies from them. Was not pleased at all.


----------



## Vegs (Nov 6, 2011)

Overall the experience using Nirvana's seeds has been good. I've grown Blue Mystic and the AK-48 with no issues with stability. The Aurora Indica sprouted 7 of which most were males or hermies. After getting burned with Joint Doctors Lowryder 2 strain I refuse to mess around with any auto flowering strains therefore their Short Ryder I'll never try.

Shipping and order accuracy has never been an issue. I'd recommend them.


----------



## drfting07 (Nov 6, 2011)

Im sticking with papaya. I hope i can find a good pheno i can clone and keep.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 7, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> i dont know what to say, most males and *hermies* but still recommend? i can never recommend a company when most beans turn hermie. just like KC Brains, i could never recommend them, even though i did get like 2 good plants the rest were hermies. you might as well gorw bag seed.


 

I was thinking the exact same thing. If I got one single hermie I would be done with them.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 7, 2011)

Vegs said:
			
		

> Overall the experience using Nirvana's seeds has been good. I've grown Blue Mystic and the AK-48 with no issues with stability. The Aurora Indica sprouted 7 of which most were males or hermies. After getting burned with Joint Doctors Lowryder 2 strain I refuse to mess around with any auto flowering strains therefore their Short Ryder I'll never try.
> 
> Shipping and order accuracy has never been an issue. I'd recommend them.



LOL--you would recommend them after all that ?  This sounds like a "don't buy here" rather than a recommendation.


----------



## Llama (Nov 13, 2011)

All my experiences with Nirvana have been pleasant until lately. Everything I ordered arrived quickly. All the seeds I bought grew very well. I have grown their Northern lights,jock horror,white widow, urban poison and el dorado.  The seed arrived in a breeder 10 pack with one missing. I went ahead and planted the rest of the seeds in starter soil in pots. As of now, only one el Dorado sprouted. It has since tipped over and probably died. I have a couple of white widow and 2 northern lights that germed and sprouted in three days. They all hve two sets of leaves and are in veg now. 

Trying to contact Nirvana has become a frustrating issue to say the least.
1st the send you through their weed portal which you must register under a different name than when you joine nirvana. When you try to sign on their, it either will not recogniz your email,passwsord or the captcha is wrong. There is NO other way to contact the people at NIrvana. I will no longer do business with them if I am unable to contct them to resolve problems


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 13, 2011)

*OHHHHHHH WOW...
im glad i got beans from them a few yrs ago....
i actually just popped a AI bean.. which is doing great..
and i have papaya going... well i seem to be killing that LOL...
but yes my service was great too... but that was 2 yrs ago 1.5 maybe...
now im a lil gun shy..
LH*


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 14, 2011)

A cpl yrs ago I ordered some Snow white femmed. All three turned out be female in all respects....The stone was pretty good but the phenotypic variation/drift was just ALL over the place. If I didn't know better I'd swear they bred some purple in their genetics too. hmm...


----------

